# Razor boot animation



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, I heard the razor has some kind of boot animation that says "Texas dual core" or something. Is it downloadable anywhere? I would love to throw it on my nexus since it has an omap too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Try rom toolbox pro. Boot logo changer. Should be in there


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hah, man I gotta stop listening to my friend. I saw the boot animation; he told me it said dual core Texas chip or something. It actually just says dual core technology and has the moto logo so I wouldn't run it anyways lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

